# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Do you get less rest when you have a lucid dream?

## Dorimens

If you are alert and thinking, making decisions, during lucid dreams, does that mean that you are not giving your mind enough rest?

----------


## NickKanieval

Actually, I'v had a better sleep after when I was in a Lucid.
Maybe because I was having such a good time, my mind was in an enjoyful, peaceful state, so I woke up happy and more refreshed.

----------


## Alex D

After a lucid dream, you're mind, being sure that you've just been sleeping, feels more refreshed.

----------


## Ales

When I have lucid dreams, I ALWAYS wake up full of energy....


ALES

----------


## Dorimens

okay, thanx for the insights.

----------


## evangel

When I LD, my body feels as rested as it does if I had not been LDing. I sometimes feel overwhelmed by them because of there intensiity and thus I desire breaks from them (to little avail) Yet I am also on the other hand fascinated by them and find that I can go to sleep whenever I want (because I want to LD this overrides any anxiety or desire NOT to have them???). Anyway, I don't know if the mind ever truly "rests" in the sense that our bodies need rest, but I do feel the need for a break from dreaminging now and then, just so that I can focus on the mundane tasks instead of constantly analyzing, deciphering, and praying about my sometimes insanely intense LD dream content.

----------


## tryagain

I thought since you're subconscious in a lucid dream, you don't get a good sleep cause a good sleep means you're unconscious?

----------


## tyrantt23

The night I had my first lucid dream was the best sleep I'd had in a long time. Like everyone is saying, it might have to do with being in a good mood after having a lucid dream.





> _Originally posted by tryagain_
> *I thought since you're subconscious in a lucid dream, you don't get a good sleep cause a good sleep means you're unconscious?*



Here's my view on that subject but I may be wrong.

To your mind there is no difference between a dream and reality when you are sleeping. When you have a lucid dream, your mind is as active as if you had a regular dream. The only difference is that you are aware that you are dreaming and can control your dreams instead of the other way around. When you have a regular dream, your mind is just as active. You just never think of flying around (or having sex in 0 gravity) because that's impossible to do in real life, and to your mind dreaming is real life.

Also, you still have dreams every night even if you don't remember. By that logic, even if you don't remember any dreams, your mind should be very active during your sleep whether you remembered your dream or not.

If all I said before is indeed true, then your brain activity should be the same (or vary very little) whether you had a lucid dream, regular dream, or no recall of a dream.

Maybe people get so refreshed after a lucid dream because it didn't make their body/mind any more tired and yet they just had the time of their lives. This might make you pay a lot less attention to how tired you might be.

----------


## Torcher

I wakes up feeling like Teh Champ.

----------

